# The New Kits Thread - 2018 Season Edition



## MMsRepBike

Movistar is the first to reveal next year's kit.


----------



## KoroninK

It's a definite difference. The complete change of colors leads to the question do they have a second title sponsor coming? I do like the light blue, but the color fade to black for the shorts could have been done better. On the other hand, at least they were smart enough to ensure they kept a dark color shorts.


----------



## MMsRepBike

> "The shorts conserve the dark shade of previous years and serves to contrast with the striking blue of the new jersey, in accordance with the updated Movistar logo," read a statement from the team.
> 
> "Another of the reasons behind the change of colour was to improve visibility of cyclists, both professional and recreational, who wear the brand on the road, as part of the #RodamosJuntos [we ride together] campaign put in place during the Vuelta a España."


Change of colours for Movistar in 2018 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## KoroninK

True, the light blue is the color in those safety videos. Also finally realized the light blue and white is Telefonica's colors. Telefonica is the parent company of Movistar. Movistar's colors are the dark blue and green. Which then leads to the question are they going to eventually switch from Movistar being the sponsor to Telefonica being the sponsor?


----------



## Rashadabd

Two thumbs up. I like it a lot.


----------



## LostViking

Very nice. I like the fade to black as well as the new blue top - hopefully Sky does not do something like that.

Too much black (dark dark blue) in the peloton - so nice to see the return of color!

Def :thumbsup:


----------



## woodys737

I like it but, I'm surprised Movistar would copy Astana so blatantly.


----------



## atpjunkie

Ombre has been the rave for quite some time


----------



## kbwh

KoroninK said:


> True, the light blue is the color in those safety videos. Also finally realized the light blue and white is Telefonica's colors. Telefonica is the parent company of Movistar. Movistar's colors are the dark blue and green. Which then leads to the question are they going to eventually switch from Movistar being the sponsor to Telefonica being the sponsor?


Seems like Movistar blue has become Telefonica blue: Movistar. TODA LA TV GRATIS 4 MESES - 900 104 871


----------



## Rashadabd

Dimension Data is in the house and I think it's their best jersey yet.

Dimension Data reveals 2018 team kit | Cyclingnews.com

EF Education First is supposed to be released tomorrow:

https://www.instagram.com/p/Ba4BbuPBN5n/


----------



## MMsRepBike

Rashadabd said:


> Dimension Data is in the house and I think it's their best jersey yet.


----------



## Rashadabd

Aqua Blue Sport's new bike....

Aqua Blue Sport's 3T Strada 2018 team bikes unveiled | road.cc

Aqua Blue Sport unveil 3T Strada for 2018 - BikeRadar


----------



## Rashadabd

Nippo Vini Fantini strikes again. Man the Italians get style...

nippo vini fantini

https://instagram.com/p/BbCRNzEH2_9/


----------



## Rashadabd

The EF Education First kit could be cool if you like bright colors. First glimpse:

https://instagram.com/p/BbCZPQ2gKRw/


----------



## JSR

Rashadabd said:


> Aqua Blue Sport's new bike....
> 
> Aqua Blue Sport's 3T Strada 2018 team bikes unveiled | road.cc
> 
> Aqua Blue Sport unveil 3T Strada for 2018 - BikeRadar


No quick release?


----------



## Rashadabd

JSR said:


> No quick release?


I know there is a really nice thru axle quick release system out there that was designed by Focus, but they don't seem to have anything like that. I think Cervelo has it too now. Not sure what their plan is yet.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Rashadabd said:


> The EF Education First kit could be cool if you like bright colors. First glimpse:
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BbCZPQ2gKRw/


I like bright colors so I can be seen on the road.


Pink isn't one of them.


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> I like bright colors so I can be seen on the road.
> 
> 
> Pink isn't one of them.


LOL, I was kind of thinking the same thing. I can see how it will be popular with some, but it really isn't my thing. I am digging that DD kit though.


----------



## Rashadabd

It's actually pretty good looking overall. Too much flouro pink for me, but it's a nice kit. 

https://instagram.com/p/BbChbqVByrw/

EF Education First-Drapac reveals 2018 colours | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## MMsRepBike

Nope. However, the orange...


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> Nope. However, the orange...


Is there an orange version or is that just bad lighting? I agree there should be if there isn't.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Rashadabd said:


> Is there an orange version or is that just bad lighting? I agree there should be if there isn't.


look at the collars.

and other things.


----------



## MMsRepBike

*Same lighting*

Orange (training):


























Pink (racing):


























Same shorts for both:


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> Orange (training):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink (racing):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same shorts for both:


Ah, nice finds. I see it now. Not bad at all. I still like DD better, but this is good looking.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Their team kit profile.


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> Their team kit profile.


Yeah I saw that a few days ago.


----------



## Rashadabd

The more I look at that orange training kit, I am thinking I might have to grab one of those jerseys if they offer them up to the public. I kind of want to get one of the Trek Segafredo fluoro training jerseys as well.


----------



## MMsRepBike

I like it. I like how the black pockets transition to a thick black band on the bottom of the front. Pretty slick design overall.


----------



## kbwh

That's the POC design. Been around for years. https://www.pocsports.com/eu/cycling-apparel/avip-collection/










It seems like white is the new black, btw.


----------



## kbwh

Jumping Jack Flash


----------



## MMsRepBike

It's not the same as the Poc jerseys, I think it's better, more refined.

Look at my comment about the black section from the back to front. Much better... Much better on the team jersey. 

I don't think the normal Poc jersey has that unified clean style look that the team jersey does. The subtle line changes make all the difference to me.


----------



## Rashadabd

As much as I appreciate a nice simple look, I also think the bits identifying sponsors give race jerseys a little pizzazz when done tastefully. The original Poc jersey is a little too boring and plain to me. I see the similarities though.


----------



## Rashadabd

Sep rocking his team colors:

https://instagram.com/p/BbEonoGBh5g/


----------



## Rashadabd

Mr. hungry like a wolf Uran Uran and Simple Simon Clark doing the same:

https://instagram.com/p/BbDeAAchhu_/


----------



## Rashadabd

DD is reportedly switching to Oakley helmets:

https://instagram.com/p/BbDnw0DAvcA/


----------



## kbwh

MMsRepBike said:


> It's not the same as the Poc jerseys, I think it's better, more refined.
> 
> Look at my comment about the black section from the back to front. Much better... Much better on the team jersey.
> 
> I don't think the normal Poc jersey has that unified clean style look that the team jersey does. The subtle line changes make all the difference to me.


The main difference is that the pro POC jersey design is printed and the civilian one actually is different panels sewn together.

The 2017 POC road race and TT one piece suits were actually made by Bioracer of Belgium...


----------



## kbwh

Lotto Soudal


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> Lotto Soudal


It's pretty close to what most of their kits look like, but it's really solid. It looks good.


----------



## rufus

I like pink jerseys. Have about five or six Lampre jerseys, The Lounge jersey in pink, a Bardiani Giro jersey with pink collar and cuffs, maybe a couple more I'm forgetting at the moment. After the Vuelta, wanted to get a Manzana Postobon, but none left in my size. 

Not sure if I'd go for this one though, the design just doesn't appeal to me. But maybe. 

The jersey I'm dying to get is this one, made for a limited time a few years ago when the Giro started in Ireland, and one of the stages went right by his shop. sadly, by the time I found out about these, no more available in my size.


----------



## Rashadabd

I'm not a huge fan of lots of black and pink together, but this one is solid as well.


----------



## Rashadabd

Sky goes with white:

Sky's 2018 kit goes from black to white | VeloNews.com


----------



## KoroninK

I'm just glad they got rid of the dots and dashes that looked like a frogger game.


----------



## kbwh

They're still there, just with a little low visibility treatment.






















https://www.teamsky.com/article/team-sky-2018-jersey-gallery


----------



## KoroninK

You're right they are there, but not nearly as noticeable, which is good. Still looks like you should be playing a game of frogger on the jerseys.


----------



## den bakker

KoroninK said:


> You're right they are there, but not nearly as noticeable, which is good. Still looks like you should be playing a game of frogger on the jerseys.


----------



## Rashadabd

I like the white better than the black, but that's mostly because I prefer white jerseys in general (and red ones). It's decent, but nothing to write home about IMO.


----------



## kbwh

Oh la la! Revolution classique!


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> Oh la la! Revolution classique!


It's definitely the best kit I've seen them put out since I started following pro cycling. I have to say it's a pretty nice one overall, it's different, thumbs up. It looks like this could be a banner year for pro kits thus far.


----------



## KoroninK

I like the new AG2R kit better than previous ones. It's more creative. Just wish the shorts were a bit darker.


----------



## MMsRepBike

I've always liked their kits, brown shorts and all. I'm an odd one out I guess.

I like their bikes too. I usually vote for them as my favorite looking team of the year when that poll comes out. They of course never come close to winning and I'm confirmed as the odd one out.

This year is tops.


----------



## KoroninK

MMsRepBike said:


> I've always liked their kits, brown shorts and all. I'm an odd one out I guess.
> 
> I like their bikes too. I usually vote for them as my favorite looking team of the year when that poll comes out. They of course never come close to winning and I'm confirmed as the odd one out.
> 
> This year is tops.


The shorts can stay brown, just want them darker. To me the darker the color the better when it comes to cycling shorts.


----------



## Rashadabd

Quickstep floors coming in with a dark blue on dark blue--UHC pro cycling style and I like it quite a bit:


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


>


Whoa, I did not see that coming. There's a little too much of something going on there. I have to say I am not a big fan of this one. It's a shame too given that Sagan is one of my favorite pros and I think this team is going to be stronger this year. We will probably be seeing a lot of this kit. I guess it will be easy to identify them though. Yikes....


----------



## Wetworks

Rashadabd said:


> Whoa, I did not see that coming. There's a little too much of something going on there. I have to say I am not a big fan of this one. It's a shame too given that Sagan is one of my favorite pros and I think this team is going to be stronger this year. We will probably be seeing a lot of this kit. I guess it will be easy to identify them though. Yikes....


I think it's a big improvement. And their reasoning was so that they'd be more easily identified within the peloton. 

Side note, Sagan looks leaner up top than in years past.


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## KoroninK

Quickstep just released their new kits for 2018. I'm liking these.


----------



## Rashadabd

Wetworks said:


> I think it's a big improvement. And their reasoning was so that they'd be more easily identified within the peloton.
> 
> Side note, Sagan looks leaner up top than in years past.


To each his own. The team bike looks awesome though.


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## kbwh

It's nice that they've put in the Hansgrohe colour properly. I never got last year's kit, having a distinct colour to work with and almost not using it. There's a late 80s vibe to that chevron fade. I'm undedised about it. 
Note the coloured logo on Sagan'sWC jersey. Thats allowed from 2017. Boels-Dolmans used it this year, whereas Bora (or their old jersey supplier Craft?) chose not to. That said, the first version of the Craft WC jersey was as wrong as can be anyway:











QSF is good. I prefer the white band to the white sleeves and shoulders from last year.


----------



## Rashadabd

My favorites right now are Dimension Data, EF Education First, and Quickstep. There's still a lot more to see though and I have a feeling Aqua Blue Sport is going to bring it.


----------



## KoroninK

So far for this year my favorites are Quickstep (well they usually are) and Movistar's. I really like the lighter blue for the jersey fading into the dark blue shorts.


----------



## Rashadabd

KoroninK said:


> So far for this year my favorites are Quickstep (well they usually are) and Movistar's. I really like the lighter blue for the jersey fading into the dark blue shorts.


My only knock on Movistar's kit is that it might be difficult to distinguish it form Astana in a race unless Astana changes something. We'll see though.


----------



## KoroninK

True, although I do think theirs will look a bit more different from Astana's than what Orica's looked like Movistar's when they changed their.


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


>


I am really not a big Katusha fan, but I love this kit. It’s my new favorite right now. Well done.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Toning down the black fade a bit but sticking with the black shorts.


----------



## coldash

I can’t find the link right now but, IMHO, the new BMC kit is dismal

Edit. Here it is. Enjoy!

BMC Racing unveil 2018 team kit | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## Rashadabd

BMC and Astana both get a “meh” from me. I still like what Canyon SRAM is doing and Mitchelton Scott is interesting, but really similar to Hincapie’s Holowesko Citadel team’s look.


----------



## KoroninK

Not impressed at all With BMCs. 
Astana's and Movistar may be just enough different that they shouldn't get confused with each other.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Anyone else catch the horrible photoshopping on the men's Greenedge kit? Damo has someones crotch or something clone stamped on him.










And check out the hairy arms.

Man I wish more companies would make long sleeve summer jerseys. Marginal Gains folks, marginal gains... and sun protection.



I'm pretty sad about the BMC kit. Most kits I don't really care about but that one bums me out.


----------



## Rashadabd

We’re still waiting on Trek, Sunweb, UAE, Bahrain, and Lotto NL Jumbo I think. Anyone else?


----------



## MMsRepBike

Rashadabd said:


> We’re still waiting on Trek, Sunweb, UAE, Bahrain, and Lotto NL Jumbo I think. Anyone else?


FDJ and lots of the little guys like Confidis and Aqua Blue.


----------



## kbwh

As advertising for you sponsors go (and that is what pro team kits are for after all), BMC is a winner. Good design. Not pretty, but good.

Mitchelton-Scott looks way better on the women than on the men (maybe it's just better photography, though). Shouldn't bee to difficult to distinguish between Movistar and Astana. Big white Ms versus yellow trim.

Canyon-SRAM is still nice. The kind if kit I might get if I had a Canyon with SRAM on it. But I'd never have SRAM on a road bike, and I ride Bianchi.


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> FDJ and lots of the little guys like Confidis and Aqua Blue.


That’s right, I forgot about FDJ. Hopefully someone surprises us.


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> As advertising for you sponsors go (and that is what pro team kits are for after all), BMC is a winner. Good design. Not pretty, but good.
> 
> Mitchelton-Scott looks way better on the women than on the men (maybe it's just better photography, though). Shouldn't bee to difficult to distinguish between Movistar and Astana. Big white Ms versus yellow trim.
> 
> Canyon-SRAM is still nice. The kind if kit I might get if I had a Canyon with SRAM on it. But I'd never have SRAM on a road bike, and I ride Bianchi.


To me, they all do a pretty decent job of displaying their sponsors names, so it all comes down to how you do it, such as the colors they choose in doing so, where they place the names, etc. I tend to like more retro looking kits with lots of color and a contrast between light and dark colors that involves something more than the lettering and a small strip on the sleeves and legs. Katusha, Dimension Data, and Quickstep are all kits/jerseys I would potentially buy. The EF training kit is pretty solid as well.


----------



## MMsRepBike

kbwh said:


> As advertising for you sponsors go (and that is what pro team kits are for after all), BMC is a winner. Good design. Not pretty, but good.


Probably why I hate it.

BMC is the only kit I'd consider wearing. I ride BMC and I wear Assos, so it's a perfect fit, especially if found cheap after season. So I guess I look to them with more anticipation and personal opinion than the rest.

The sponsor stuff is really clashing. First with the really badly clashing sleeves and now with the even worse collar and shorts back. Great for Tag and Sophos, very visible and sort of dominating the design. Bad for me who just wants a tasteful kit. Too bad I'm not paying the bills.


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> Probably why I hate it.
> 
> BMC is the only kit I'd consider wearing. I ride BMC and I wear Assos, so it's a perfect fit, especially if found cheap after season. So I guess I look to them with more anticipation and personal opinion than the rest.
> 
> The sponsor stuff is really clashing. First with the really badly clashing sleeves and now with the even worse collar and shorts back. Great for Tag and Sophos, very visible and sort of dominating the design. Bad for me who just wants a tasteful kit. Too bad I'm not paying the bills.


You still might want to grab it because it sounds like this might be the last one. 

Ochowicz can't guarantee BMC will continue after 2018 | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## LostViking

Much improvement in the kits I think.

Less Black = Improvement.

I know it's a low bar, but I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Rashadabd

Aqua Blue Sport’s kit is out. The changes are fairly subtle but it’s still pretty dope. I like it a lot, but kind of wish they would have gone with a white jersey or something. 

https://instagram.com/p/BcprKnbn7zw/


----------



## MMsRepBike

Rashadabd said:


> Aqua Blue Sport’s kit is out. The changes are fairly subtle but it’s still pretty dope. I like it a lot, but kind of wish they would have gone with a white jersey or something.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BcprKnbn7zw/





































Maybe we'll get a white jersey at a grand tour if they're invited. Hope so.


----------



## Rashadabd

Well done Trek Segafredo. This is another one that I really like. Great kits this season for sure. 

https://instagram.com/p/BcrYqfvHg7Q/


----------



## MMsRepBike

Rashadabd said:


> Well done Trek Segafredo. This is another one that I really like. Great kits this season for sure.
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/BcrYqfvHg7Q/


----------



## kbwh

^You can have the BMC Assos kit neutral if you like: Get the standard équipe jersey and shorts, arm, knee and leg warmers, the équipe gilet, the tiburu, habu and sturmprinz jackets, and he tiburushorts. No BMC. No TAG Heuer. No Sophos. 

TSF is fine, ABS mehish. 
Less black is always good as long as we're not talking shorts. That said, black can always be substituted for a dark colour on pro kits.


----------



## MMsRepBike

I have all the Assos kit I want pretty much already, had it before BMC joined the team.

But I wear it out and it's ridiculously expensive.

They also block most all european vendors for sending it to me in the US now, which leaves me with very limited ways to get it for a reasonable price. Add in that I'm a very unpopular size that most don't stock. I'd take the price savings to have the BMC name on the kit, but I draw the line there. I refuse to wear that crap design they're wearing now, so now I have no choice but to pay the high price for my standard kit.

That's why I'm sad. It's because I'm broke. That's all.


----------



## Rashadabd

Bahrain Merida just released their kit. It's also very similar to last year. I still think it's a stylish look though. I guess it might look fairly similar to Trek from a distance. 

https://cdn-cyclingtips.pressidium.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/BAHRAIN-MERIDA-2018_0641Fin-3.jpg


----------



## MMsRepBike

Rashadabd said:


> I guess it might look fairly similar to Trek from a distance.


Different red. This one looks like the blood of innocents kind of red if you know what I mean. Trek is more of a fabric dye type.


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> Different red. This one looks like the blood of innocents kind of red if you know what I mean. Trek is more of a fabric dye type.


I guess you’re right. I like the Trek look better FWIW. The red and dark blue is a nice combo though.


----------



## kbwh

Bahrain-Merida is smashing once again. I do miss the blue arms though.


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> Bahrain-Merida is smashing once again. I do miss the blue arms though.


I prefer the update. I actually love everything about their kit except the gold helmets. I have to acknowledge that they make it easier to identify them though.


----------



## MMsRepBike

One of my favorite teams is switching from white to dark blue.

Their junior team used to wear mostly dark blue. I really like the new look for them.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Movistar present men's and women's teams in Madrid | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## Rashadabd

MMsRepBike said:


> One of my favorite teams is switching from white to dark blue.
> 
> Their junior team used to wear mostly dark blue. I really like the new look for them.


Good stuff, great cause.


----------



## Rashadabd

Team Sunweb didn't really change much at all (I actually like their kit quite a bit, but boo to you for lack of creativity Team Sunweb):

Team Sunweb


----------



## tony_mm

Sorry to say but just boring. Like Giant.


----------



## Rashadabd

My gut says the next kit that surprises us and creates a bit of buzz is UAE Team Emirates. They invested a lot of money in new big name riders this offseason and clearly want to take things to the next level. Nobody tries to go to the next level with the same old boring kit do they????


----------



## Rashadabd

Holowesko Citadel emphasizes the yellow:

https://instagram.com/p/BcuzD_3HYds/


----------



## kbwh

Sunweb's fine. There's a new "S" on the back, even. The rest is like an old Ford GT40, just monochrome.


----------



## Rashadabd

The new LottoNL-Jumbo kit is out and it’s a bit cleaner and more refined this year. 

LottoNL-Jumbo unveil 2018 kit | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## kbwh

It looks a whole lot better without the "raglan" arm design. That yellow flash on the shorts is big, though, but the kit will be easy to recognize in the bunch. Inverted jersey colours for Le Tour would be natural.

17










18


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## kbwh

I just love the outrageousness of Bardiani-CSF. Rally manage to look like good times: _That's how it goes playing in a band_


----------



## PBL450

Not a lot that isn’t already posted, but a good look at Trek Segefredo. I love it! 

Riders and teams reveal their new 2018 kits - Gallery | Cyclingnews.com


----------



## MMsRepBike




----------



## kbwh

Love Fortuneo. Real 80's flashback.


----------



## MMsRepBike

Rate the 2018 WorldTour team jerseys - Poll | Cyclingnews.com

Vote for your favorites here.

Hot or not type of deal.


----------



## kbwh

I miss the button it the middle so that I could choose between crap, meh and hot.


----------



## Rashadabd

kbwh said:


> I miss the button it the middle so that I could choose between crap, meh and hot.


After looking at everything way too many times, I think this is the best overall kit year I have seen in a while (maybe ever). That being said, there are a number of mehs in this group (looking at you Lotto NL Jumbo and Rally). After seeing the kits in action and on different people, I think my favorites are Bahrain Merida, Dimension Data, and Katusha. Like others, I also dig Vital Concept, Bardiani, Fortuneo, Trek, and Movistar quite a bit.


----------



## Rashadabd

UAE Team Emirates didn't really change much this year either, but I really like the team they have built quite a bit.


----------



## rufus

My favorite kit of the new season. They changed the chest/upper half of the jersey from black with fluorescent yellow sleeves to all yellow. And looks better for it. especially with the long sleeves.


----------



## MMsRepBike

On the left we have all new kit. Unreleased helmet and shoes. Brand new kit all around.

On the right we have... last year's kit. Poor AH still hadn't gotten any kit for this year by the time of the nationals. He was sporting some new custom shoes/socks he made himself though.

Good thing his team's design didn't change much this year again.


----------



## Rashadabd

Rashadabd said:


> My gut says the next kit that surprises us and creates a bit of buzz is UAE Team Emirates. They invested a lot of money in new big name riders this offseason and clearly want to take things to the next level. Nobody tries to go to the next level with the same old boring kit do they????


Boy was I wrong. I still really like the team they have built for this season though.


----------



## KoroninK

They've now shown off the new Italian championship jersey Aru is going to wear. It's got more of the full bands around the mid section like past Astana and Movistar jersey's have had.


----------



## kbwh

Rashadabd said:


> After looking at everything way too many times, I think this is the best overall kit year I have seen in a while.


Agreed. The peloton looks good on TV. Its been a long time since it was so easy to differentiate between teams. That said, I have to use helmet colour to split Trek, Bahrain and Lotto-Soudal in frontal shots. Overhead Lotto-Jumbo wins the spotability contest.


----------

